# imake wmcdplay- Not makin' :(



## nik0tine (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello everyone!
Inside wmcdplay extracted from source is this:

Imakefile Makefile
when i run `# imake -DUseInstalled -I/usr/local/lib/X11/config`
I get:

```
/usr/local/lib/X11/config/Imake.tmpl:2144:10: fatal error: ' X11 .rules' file
      not found
```
But that's BS because it is there, just without the space (between X11 .rules  LIKE THIS: X11.rules)
How do YOU guys imake? Am I missing something?
Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## nik0tine (Sep 27, 2018)

i made changes to line 2144 but still no go... I am tempted to rename X11.rules to *SPACE*X11*SPACE*.rules to see what happens (and change it back afterwards)


----------



## SirDice (Sep 28, 2018)

audio/wmcdplay

The reason why it was removed from the ports tree:

```
BROKEN: does not build
DEPRECATED: Looks like an abandonware, no more public distfile
This port expired on: 2011-08-01
IGNORE: is marked as broken: does not build
```

So it was removed 7 years ago for good reasons.


----------



## nik0tine (Sep 29, 2018)

Hello again! still working on it lol.
Stubborn like a mule


----------

